# work visa for people born in Iran



## persianfromtexas

Hi all I was wondering if anyone has info on getting work visas here for people who were born in Iran? My friend recently moved here from the states and has an American passport but she was born in Iran, some people have to me that the uae is refusing everyone born in Iran no matter where their passport is from. Any advice?!?!


----------



## M.Sharaf

Hi ,
f she has an American Passport, she shall have no Problem getting a Residency.
better check with company PRO who can give you full image about the situation .

Good Luck .


----------



## Tropicana

M.Sharaf said:


> Hi ,
> f she has an American Passport, she shall have no Problem getting a Residency.


Not true. There is a reason why a security clearance is needed before getting a work/residence visa


----------



## persianfromtexas

Well my pro is telling me that everyone with born in Iran on their passport no matter where from is being sent to dubai immigration for review... My company is in the jlt free zone but they also told me that all Iranian nationals are sent to uae immigration.


----------



## M.Sharaf

what i mentioned above is what i heard from diffrent people, it may varies from case to another.

thanks


----------



## earthworm88

persianfromtexas said:


> Hi all I was wondering if anyone has info on getting work visas here for people who were born in Iran? My friend recently moved here from the states and has an American passport but she was born in Iran, some people have to me that the uae is refusing everyone born in Iran no matter where their passport is from. Any advice?!?!


Just asked someone I know who has knowledge in residence visa applications and he confirmed that all incoming Iranian born nationals (even with foreign passports) applications will automatically be rejected.


----------



## celticcavegirl

Apparently something like 95% of Iranians are getting rejected now - and a fair few people who have been in the UAE for years are getting their visas revoked

It would seem that the government is trying to control/reduce the number of persians here in the UAE - no clear explanations as to why but I could speculate a few...


----------



## mehranR

From what I have heard its more for the lower end jobs. I have also heard that if the place of birth is anywhere in Iran, it will have to go for review but with dual nationality Iranians it is generally approved.
Please let me know how it goes since we are selling our business and moving to dubai and now I am thinking twice about selling before I find a job there and get my residence visa.


----------



## persianfromtexas

Well I recently heard about an Iranian doctor that was denied a visa but he didn't have duel citizenship... I got mine last year with no problems but I opened up my own company.


----------



## persianfromtexas

mehranR said:


> From what I have heard its more for the lower end jobs. I have also heard that if the place of birth is anywhere in Iran, it will have to go for review but with dual nationality Iranians it is generally approved.
> Please let me know how it goes since we are selling our business and moving to dubai and now I am thinking twice about selling before I find a job there and get my residence visa.


Mehran I would definitely make sure u can get a visa here before you sell your business. I don't understand why they are doing this based on the fact that dubai was build on Iranian money...


----------



## celticcavegirl

persianfromtexas said:


> Mehran I would definitely make sure u can get a visa here before you sell your business. I don't understand why they are doing this based on the fact that dubai was build on Iranian money...


Probably because they want to keep them under the thumb, and not having too much in the way of business, power, money, land etc.

But it is strange considering how many 'locals' are of Iranian descent.


----------



## persianfromtexas

But it is strange considering how many 'locals' are of Iranian descent.[/QUOTE]

Very true actually almost all of local emiraties are either Iranian or Yemeni descent.


----------



## Amirtx

I've heard both, so it may make sense to apply first, and once you get a visa, then move sell everything. Hopefully things will get better with the new president.


----------



## Amirtx

BTW persianfromtexas, where in Texas are you from? I grew up in the DFW area.


----------



## Berliner

Hmmm...should I be worried about getting my wife to Dubai? I have a European passport and was born outside of Iran, however she only has an Iranian passport. I have a Free Zone visa and was planning to apply for hers in a few weeks time.


----------



## Amirtx

Probably not, since you'd be sponsoring her.


----------



## Kamran Armin

Hi, people.
I realize this thread belongs to a few years ago, but I am currently in a similar pickle.
our company PRO has applied for my work permit a number of times, only to be rejected on every occasion since June.
any ideas?
we're not in a very good place, having sold and moved from half-way across the world !!
If anyone's got any ideas, experience, help would be MUCH appreciated.

Thanks heaps,
Kamran


----------



## rsinner

Kamran Armin said:


> Hi, people.
> I realize this thread belongs to a few years ago, but I am currently in a similar pickle.
> our company PRO has applied for my work permit a number of times, only to be rejected on every occasion since June.
> any ideas?
> we're not in a very good place, having sold and moved from half-way across the world !!
> If anyone's got any ideas, experience, help would be MUCH appreciated.
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> Kamran


How about opening your own company in a freezone, and sponsoring your own visa (and then your family's). It is relatively more expensive an option, but maybe better than having to leave UAE.


----------



## Stevesolar

rsinner said:


> How about opening your own company in a freezone, and sponsoring your own visa (and then your family's). It is relatively more expensive an option, but maybe better than having to leave UAE.


Out of interest - how would that help?
Even Freezone visas need to be approved by immigration - so if a mainland work visa has been blocked for security reasons - then a Freezone visa would also be rejected for the same reason.


----------



## rsinner

Stevesolar said:


> Out of interest - how would that help?
> Even Freezone visas need to be approved by immigration - so if a mainland work visa has been blocked for security reasons - then a Freezone visa would also be rejected for the same reason.


Somehow the standards applied are different. I know of one person (not Iranian) who has done this. His visa was refused in AD, so he opened his own company and lives in the UAE.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

rsinner said:


> Somehow the standards applied are different. I know of one person (not Iranian) who has done this. His visa was refused in AD, so he opened his own company and lives in the UAE.


That it was Abu Dhabi is probably why. Lots of nationalities won't get visas there that will in Dubai.


----------

